# Nano Background Plant Suggestions?



## kiera (Jul 10, 2011)

So I'm doing a low-tech 4G Finnex Pico Deluxe, dimensions 12 1/4" x 7 1/2" x 10 1/4" (31cm x 19cm x 26cm) with the stock 26 watt fixture. This tank will house shrimp, a snail, and possibly a betta *or* a very small shoal of 6 nano-fish.

I've never had a planted tank before, but I do know I that want plants that are scaled properly for a nano. I'm interested in trying a somewhat heavily planted nature aquarium style for this tank. I've found several foreground carpets and middle ground plants of interest, but my inexperience stymies me when it comes to background plants. I'd love any suggestions y'all have for something that will grow nicely in a nutrient substrate and won't be too picky for a noob aquascaper. (I do grow lots of houseplants, so I'm not totally inept.)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## echoofformless (Jan 1, 2008)

Corkscrew vals make a nice wall sort of background since they don't spread wide they don't take up much of a footprint. You can also go with some of the more robust cryptocoryne species. You can look into moss walls as well. Rotala indica will create colorful contrasts. 

Just off the top of my head.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

WELCOME!

I have used several rotalla species for nano backgrounds. They grow fast but are easily trimmed and the smaller leaf structure makes them proportional in the tank.

I also have used crypts and Dwarf sagetaria which grew taller in the low light, making it suitable for a background.

I assume needle leef java fern would make a good background plant in a nano also.

Moss background are fairly simple as well.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

I use crypts in my same tank you have. Also I have a moss wall which is something else to consider. Takes some time to grow out though which is not for everyone.


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

vote for eleocharis vivipara


----------



## kiera (Jul 10, 2011)

Great, thanks for all the suggestions.  I like the way the corkscrew vals and Eleocharis vivipara look, and the rotalla is very pretty. I'm a bit wary about crypts--I like the way many of them look, but I see a lot of complaints about melt. Is it a really common problem?

I did a bit more research by looking at some nano photos with plant ids.. anyone have any experience with the Bacopas monnieri and caroliniana or Cyperus helferi? (For now I'm ignoring how difficult or easy plants are to acquire--just making lists.)

Thanks again--I really appreciate the welcome and help.


----------



## RandomMan (May 31, 2011)

There's always the classic Java Fern. There's a couple different varieties out there, several of which stay very small. Then there's always Water Sprite, the narrow leaf varieties look nice and grow well when planted. You'll need to trim the tops occasionally.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

What about Blyxa for a background? I'm sure itll look nice in a nano.


----------



## duff (Feb 26, 2006)

Personally I have fallen in love with crypts for their beauty and easy of care. Also long as you don't move them too much and give roots tabs every now and again (3 months or so) they are happy, trouble free for the most part and will bounce back if you move them. I vote Crypts!

Good luck _ i just set up the same tank and love it!


----------



## Ryan10517 (Jun 7, 2010)

i will soon be using heteranthera zosterifolia and rotala rotundifolia in my 5 gallon cube w/ 26 watt cfl, and mineralized topsoil. Right now i have najas guadalupensis in there and it grows really fast and somewhat "messy"


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

I vote Blyxa japonica, just because one can fill in space so well.


----------



## echoofformless (Jan 1, 2008)

The only reason I would put in a word of "eh" to the blyxa is because it spreads wider than vals or rotala. In a nano tank that is only 7.5" deep, it would overtake the midground a little too much in my opinion. Plus it doesn't get the height one might wish. I'd say it's an excellent midground option though.


----------



## kiera (Jul 10, 2011)

> Good luck _ i just set up the same tank and love it!


I've heard a lot of good things about it. I can't wait to order it after I get paid next week. :bounce:



> Personally I have fallen in love with crypts for their beauty and easy of care.


OK, you've won me over. Crypts really are very pretty and I suppose if I order some crypts and melt them I can chalk it up to experience.



> heteranthera zosterifolia and rotala rotundfolia


Wow, what beautiful plants.



> Rotala indica will create colorful contrasts.


Dunno how I missed this suggestion earlier, but I found an absolutely stunning photo of this plant on flickr.


----------

